
Encryption is the first step in your cybersecurity strategy - guptadeepak
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2020/06/23/encryption-is-the-first-step-in-your-cybersecurity-strategy/#3848cf9ee24d
======
guptadeepak
Data encryption is an essential piece of your company’s cybersecurity
strategy. As governments put new regulations into practice and data breaches
become widespread, encryption is a necessity as you minimize risks, build
trust and stay compliant.

